# How does the doctor diagnose FM ?



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have all the symptoms of FM , except Anxiety attacks and Palpitations of the heart. How could I get the doctor to diagnose me with Fibromyalga ? What test's are done to confirm it , if any ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Glenda - check out the post on - "I finally found my Booklet". Those are the tests that are done. The rest is by a process of elimination. If you are not diseased or deformed as evidence by a battery of usual medical tests -- then you have Fibro.I feel like I wrote this before - did I already answer you before?? I though I suggested you get the book and give it to the Dr. - I did that and they appreciated it!!Happy


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Happy , I don't think it was me that asked !I do have all the symptoms except :Anxiety , Palpitations. How do I get the doctor to say YES that's what I have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Glenda, one of the first things you need to do is *find* a doctor who knows about fibromyalgia and hopefully believes it's a valid diagnosis. From what I've seen on this bb, that might not be so easy. The medical community is quite divided over this issue. Fibromyalgia has not yet been officially recognized as a disease by the AMA, so that gives the docs a reason to be quite skeptical. It doesn't help that even believers are split in their opinions - some believe this is part of the larger picture of chronic fatigue syndrome and irritable bowel syndrome and some think they are all separate.So, it's best to find a doctor who knows about and supports the diagnosis of fibromyalgia. There are several ways to get info about fibro - go to your favorite search engine and type in "fibromyalgia" - there are some excellent sites out there with a great deal of information. I often go to one and copy off the info and take it to my doctor. There are also several good books. Happy mentioned one, there are others as well. Glenda, have you had all of the tests to rule out other things such as arthritis, lupus, and other things which share similar symptoms? Fibromyalgia is diagnosed by the process of elimination. You have to fulfill certain criteria, and when everything else has been ruled out, you will be diagnosed with fibromyalgia.In the end, after you've been on the net, and read the books, I guarantee you you will be more informed about fibromyalgia than your physician. So finding relief is pretty individual. I have a question for you. How are your sleep patterns? Fibromyalgia is thought to be a disturbance in the stage 4 sleep pattern. For some reason, people with fibromyalgia are not able to reach stage 4 sleep which is essential for the rest and rebuilding of muscle tissue. Without stage 4 sleep, it is thought, the muscles can't repair themselves, hence pain and fatigue. Before I was diagnosed, I know I slept very poorly for 2 years. My husband is a restless , snoring sleeper. Unfortunately, he now sleeps in another room - but my fibromyalgia is *much* better. Gosh, I've gone on and on. Sorry, Glenda. I hope this helps a little. Good luck!







Kathy


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Mostly they just sit & scratch their heads & look dumb!







heehee (sorry, it was the first thing that popped in my head!)sass


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Tsk Tsk Sass! Such insight into the male mind you have!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi all , my sleep patterns are poor . I hurt to bad to sleep more then 2 or 3 hours nightly. I have always tired. No energy to do anything. My entire back and neck aches so bad I can hardly move. I have mild IBS and acid reflux. I saw the symptoms on the other posting and I have them all except the anxiety attacks and heart palpitations.I have had a Ct-Scan of my spine looking for tumors , and even artheritus and nothing showed. I see my Neurologist on the 17th. and I will ask him if I could have this (FM).I recently started taking "Boswellia" tablets that you guy's recommended , and the Boswellia cream too ,to put on my back , which is what kills me the most. My arm's and hands go numb alot , mainly at night in bed though.I hope I can get a diagnosis , it's for sure my primary care doctor is of No help and couldn't properly diagnose a wart. smile*I will print the FM information out ,and show it to the Neurologist, and tell him I have all the classic symptoms.Thanks for the replys everyone!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Glenda,My heart goes out to you for all that you are going through.I pray that you get an answer & some relief soon!We're here for you....sass


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Glenda,Make sure you discuss your lack of sleep with your dr. That can be a problem of its own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Well, Glenda, I have my HIDA Scan and CCK (for Gallbladder) on the 17th - it appears to be a big day for *both* of us! Please let us know how it goes when you see him, OK? We'll be thinking about you!







Kathy


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes, I will sure report back what the Neurologist say's. he'll probably just think i'm a Hypocondreac (sp?)There has to be a reason for the symptoms.And they sure match all the FM symptoms.Getting him to see that will be the tooth puller though. Wish me luck ! I am really going to need it. Now , if he say's NO way that's not it , How do I get an accurate diagnosis for the FM ?Find another Neurologist or what ?This is irritating !Gurrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Well I saw my Neurologist , what a wasted drive to his office . He wouldn't even take the time to listen to me ! I mentioned Fibromyalga and he said that's only symptoms Not a Disease. No test's for it either !I tried to talk about starting on "Boswellia" Tablets as they are used for pain , swelling and act as an anti inflamitory , Well he cut me off in mid sentence and wouldn't even let me finish the topic. He said he is going to Rx. me a drug for Epileptic seizures. I told him I have never had one in My entire life !He said the properties in the Rx. will cause my muscles not to act up. I stopped at the pharmacy and talked to my Pharmacist , and he said that is an anti convulsant medication.Where in the holy hell does this neurologist get off Rx'ing that for me. I am soooooo upset I could spit fire. I am back to square one , Again ! Now who do I seek out to help me . I've gone thru everyone I can think of.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 1999)

Glenda,I'm awfully sorry & angry to hear how your appointment went. Sounds like he was trying to give you anything to get rid of you!I have been there myself, it took almost 4 years of meds, tests, hospital stays, surgery & idiot doctors for me to be diagnosed with fibro/ibs. And I came to that conclusion MYSELF! Of course a specialist confirmed that for me....what a guy.So I do know how you are feeling. My only suggestion is keep going. The good docs ARE out there....REALLY! I have 2 wonderful ones now that I wouldn't trade for all the chocolate I could eat. No matter how far you have to go to find some one you can trust, it would be worth it.And get angry with these guys, remember THEY are working for YOU!sassPS- I'm spitting fire with ya!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I know there are good doctor's out there.And Bad ones too ! My luck Has given me the bad ones that don't care to listen to you , just push funny pills at you , and shove you out the door. But to Rx. me a drug for Seizures really took the cake and pissed me off. Sorry for the bad word ! I am just upset that a doctor wouldn't even look into my symptoms , instead just Rx. me hard drugs for a condition I don't have and have Never had. I think i'll type him a letter and voice my opinion on that lil' issue.I pity all that man's patients , I wonder how many are still living with all the wacko drugs he is rx'ing for non existant conditions. The Knott head*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Glenda, Out of curiousity, was the drug he prescribed Neurontin or something like that? The reason why I ask is that a friend of mine is currently trying to get diagnosed also and she currently is going to a neurologist as her major symptom has been horrible, horrible migraines for a few years now and just in the last 6 months or so, a bunch of other fibro symptoms have started to appear. To make a long story short, she has always liked her neurologist but he will not diagnose her with fibro but has tried several drugs for her migraines. This last one he gave her was this neurontin, an anti convulsing medicine. I don't remember the exact connection, but somehow something with seizures and migraines are connected( doesn't seem possible, huh?) BUT!!!!! The drug has helped immensely with her migraines to the point she has had only 2 in the last couple of weeks and it has helped with her other fibro symptoms. She is sleeping better since the pain is better. She is currently waiting to see a new internist next week with the hopes of a diagnosis. She was shocked with the results but it is working--


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Glenda, Please don't give up looking for another neurologist - a second opinion is always a good thing - even when you are happy with the diagnosis. Have you thought about checking back with a GP? Also, go on a good search engine (excite is pretty good) and type in fibromyalgia. Copy off the info and take it (or send it) to your doctor.Good luck. We're here for you! Don't give up!


----------

